# Doing someone else's makeup for the first time, need a look and tips!



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 22, 2007)

Heres the deal: My best friends 18th birthday is tomorrow night, and I told her I wanted to do her makeup. 

Normally she wears NO makeup at all, and I want to make her look darling without looking hooker-ish. She has a baby face, big brown eyes, no acne, although her complexion is a little uneven. She also has extremely chapped lips, so I'm not sure what lip product to put on her... I don't want to magnify anything!

Please, give me some suggestions, especially for the eye makeup! She will be wearing jeans and a beige top.

Here are all of the products I'm going to choose from:

Shroom
Smoking Eyes Quad (Next to Nothing, Satin Taupe, Smoking, Showstopper)
Metallic Eyes Pallette (Honey Lust, Silver Fog, Stately Black, Velvet Lady, Creme Royal, Manor)
Holiday Warm Eyes 06 (White Tie, Valet, Woodwinked, limo, sable wrap, embark)
Mothbrown
Mi' Lady
NYX Rust
NYX Fahrenheit
NYX purple trio, and a green trio
NYX Ocean
ELF Dusk
Jane Clubbing 

Pigments:
Warm set 07 (Copper Sparkle, Sunpepper, Dazzleray, Lily White, Reflects Glitter Gold)
Kitchmas
Rose
Vanilla
Golden Olive
Golders Green
Accent red
Azreal Blue
Helium
Melon
Tan

Teddy Eye Kohl
Blitz and Glitz fluidline
Eggplant purple cream eyeliner
Jealous Power Point
Black Karat Power Point
Plain Black Pencil Eyeliner

A few blushes: a peachy one, a deep rose colored one, a bronzy one, a shimmery pink one and a matte pink one

Metaphysical and Uber Peach chromeglasses
Euphoric lip gelee
Viva Glam V l/s
Flattering Mattene l/s
Warm Lipglass set from Royal Assets
Viva Glam V and VI lipglasses
Rimmel Snob lipgloss
Some other random ones


Any advice would be wonderful! Oh, does anyone have any tips on how to put eyeliner on someone else? I tried it once and i was horrible at it, and I don't think she's ever worn eyeliner so I'd love to try it on her!

Also, any advice for putting makeup on other people in general? Thanks in advance!


----------



## frocher (Dec 22, 2007)

.......


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2007)

i agree with frocher, definately go for a smokey eye look, keeping the cheeks and lips nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hth


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 22, 2007)

seems as though she doesnt wear makeup.. give her a nice natural but sexy look!  and for her chapped lips i toally recommend applying a big blob of vaseline on her lips whilst ur doing her makeup then once its done, use a dry toothbrush and massage the bristles into her lips, this will get rid of the flakes and make them super soft then you can apply a sexi lip colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



try and take a picture! i would love to see what you do


----------



## nikki (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with everybody---I think a smokey eye would be great, but a soft one---not something very dark since she never wears makeup


----------

